# Central Bank "Make renting more attractive to tenants and landlords"



## Brendan Burgess (9 Jun 2015)

http://www.irishexaminer.com/business/bank-wants-to-take-heat-out-of-housing-market-335453.html

"Ireland needs to make renting much more attractive to tenants and landlords to take the heat out of the housing market and prevent the chances of another housing bubble, a deputy head at the Central Bank has said."


----------



## Bronte (9 Jun 2015)

That article though is sadly lacking on actual policies.  It's all wishy washy fanciful thinking.

I laughed the other day when I heard experts on the radio saying getting rid of bedsits was a mistake, didn't I say the very same thing at the time myself on here and was told I was being in favour of slum landlords, which was totally to miss the point, and see how the mess is getting even worse. We all had a big debate and had loads of suggestions and all I hear constantly from government and experts is talk but no action.  And things are getting a lot worse.  The latest nonsense is Kelly's going to make rents fixed.  That's putting a watery sticking plaster on it.

I see Sweden has got rid of rent controls.  Some think it is some kind of nirvana.


----------



## Purple (9 Jun 2015)

The problem is that Labour is ideologically hostile to business owners in general (the employer classes) and landlords in particular (the exploiters of the huddled masses and wurking classes) and so a Labour minister for the Environment will never accept that rents are high in part due to the extra costs the state has imposed on landlords. The fact that local services charges have to be paid by landlords and not tenants is ridiculous; it is the tenant who consumed the services. The way lardlords have to pay income tax and USC on part of their turnover is also a considerable extra cost which has to be passed on to the tenant.


----------

